

Aks HN: Bing's search strategy is different from MSN? - amit_pradhan

I understand Bing is from microsoft who until few days back was pushing MSN search.
I have started using Bing and have realized that it doesnt really suck like MSN.
I also read news about Yahoo and Bing coming together.<p>I just wanted to know if the search algorithms used by Bing are different than what was used for MSN. Because the results are pretty good with Bing.
======
jacquesm
Bing is a re-branding of 'live', with by the looks of it substantial work done
to improve the search results.

More information at:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bing_(search_engine)>

